# visa



## paulandrosie (Jan 14, 2008)

what is the most common visa used to get into the USA?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably the visa waiver program. 

I guess it depends on whether you're talking about an immigrant or a non-immigrant visa. But I'd guess that the immigrant visa (i.e. those going for green card status) may top the list, solely because the non-immigrant categories are split up so fine to cover so many specific situations.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## paulandrosie (Jan 14, 2008)

can you tell us what is involved in getting one and what timescale are we looking at? cheers, paul and rosie.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To determine what sort of visa you need, you have to consider why you want to go to the USA, where you're coming from and how long you want to stay there. For a permanent move, the green card (immigrant visa) is the ideal way to go - but the waiting time depends on where you're coming from and what you have to offer in terms of job skills and potential for employment. It can also help to have family members in the US who are willing to sponsor you - but they have to be close family. Aunts, uncles or cousins don't count.

The best place to start is with the website for the US consulate in your home country. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've heard a year, and it is getting longer. That is, if you can qualify at all. It's getting harder and harder.


----------



## paulandrosie (Jan 14, 2008)

we are in the UK, i have been in plastics extrusion for over twenty years,would this get me into the US?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure what experience in plastics extrusion will get you - but one way to get a feel for things would be to check the job ads in a few of the big city newspapers in the US, particularly for the cities you might be interested in going to. Or you can check on monster.com or another big US job board. If you're aware of any big US companies that you'd be interested in working for, check their websites - most big companies post job openings.

If you can find job ads for the type of work you'd be qualified to do, you might be in luck. If there is a "skills shortage" in your line of work, you might qualify for a visa based on getting someone interested in hiring you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

